# Little foot's brother -- adopting a Tweed-- few questions =)



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Hi guys,

Little foot and I are very excited about our new addition; nervous as well. We know this little guy has been through a lot and we were looking for some pointers from those of you that already have your tweeds home with you.

We haven't decided on a name yet, but we will introduce him once we do. Also, how do you recommend I introduce the two of them since they are both male?

Thanks!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Not to bump in but could someone point me to some reading material about the Tweeds, I've caught this on and off in the three months of thread searching, it was a big bust of an animal mill in Texas?


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

I myself haven't adopted a rescue, but I've read lots of threads, and I know one major thing is quarantine - they should, preferably, be in different rooms for at least 30 days, and you should be very careful about cross contamination (wash hands [even maybe change clothes] between handling each hedgie). By Tweed, however, I assume that you mean one of the hedgies from the Texas raid? If that's the case, I'm not sure how quarantine process would go, as he might already have been quarantined before coming to you. Hopefully someone else can step in with a bit more info.



Littlefootsmama said:


> Also, how do you recommend I introduce the two of them since they are both male?


Unfortunately, what is best recommended is NOT introducing them, because they are both male. Since hedgehogs are solitary creatures, they aren't a "make friends" kind of species with each other most of the time. SOMETIMES two females can get along, and even be cagemates, but a male and female must be kept separate (for obvious reasons  ) and two males are more likely to try to hurt/kill each other than make friends.


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Puffers315 said:


> Not to bump in but could someone point me to some reading material about the Tweeds, I've caught this on and off in the three months of thread searching, it was a big bust of an animal mill in Texas?


http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=4364&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=texas+raid

That's the main thread about the Texas raid. It was a big raid on a huge warehouse where an exotic animal "business" kept their animals in deplorable conditions. At the end of the first post there are a couple of links to news articles about what happened. It's very sad, and some pictures (though I can't remember which articles they're in, sorry) are not for those with weak constitutions. I had to stop looking at the ones on PETA's website because I ended up in tears.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, he has been at the rescue for 5 months. The lady told me he was fully vetted and ready to go -- and I was referring to the texas tumbleweeds; sorry. haha

Yeah Little foot and him will have their own cages and own belongings, I just thought maybe they could walk around in the living room with each other or something, but maybe that isnt a good idea?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics of the little guy  
As Nessariel said two males should never be introduced because they may fight.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Can't wait to see pics of the little guy
> As Nessariel said two males should never be introduced because they may fight.


what about under close supervision?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

fracturedcircle said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait to see pics of the little guy
> ...


I would not chance it.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

i have two "tweeds" both are normal other than they seem to get sick a little easier, and are really temperature sensitive. if it dips below 75 degrees in their houses they hide in their blankies and won't come out!

peach kept losing quills at first so i had her tested for mites and skin fungi and all that happy stuff, but it seemed to be a vitamin deficiency of some sort that we've fixed with a fattier diet to help her keep weight on.

lulabelle is the opposite. she came to me chubby, and her refusal to run in her wheel means she's on a leaner diet (meaning i have to separate dinner mixes at the same time--the pet store looooves me...) and i have to work to make her active!

both are on vet ok'd probiotics to help their immune systems, a strict healthy diet, need their skin moisturized with flaxseed oil regularly. i had a hedgehog before and knew she was a lot of work, but these guys are regular divas who need constant pampering. 

i guess the best advice is to not assume he will have the same needs as your little foot...
pictures soon i hope! congrats on the new family member.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Thank you so much for all the help! I just brought him home today and he is doing okay; very scared an squirmish of human contact right now. I noticed he was shedding quills but I assume its from the stress of moving. The rescue said he had been vet checked and was in good health. He doesn't have a name yet -- I want to get to know him a bit. He is a salt & pepper pino; I will hopefully have pictures shortly.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Stress related quilling usually take a few weeks or months to start. Is he one of the original tweeds or was he born after the seizure. If he is one of the younger ones, he is very likely going through normal quilling. 

My tweed boys are normal as far as hedgies go. Initially although they were friendly and wouldn't huff or puff or quill up, I did sense deep fear in them. That fear is gone but Waylon especially is a sensitive quiet little guy. Initially I thought they were going to be temperature sensitive but that seems to have passed. Waylon is a slob. Poop boots does not adequately describe his feet and he gets frequent foot baths. Poor little guy is terrified of baths and I continually tell him if he would keep his feet cleaner, he wouldn't need them washed. He ignores me. Except for himself and his wheel, he keeps his cage fairly neat. Willie on the other hand is the exact opposite. Will himself is a very clean boy, rarely poop on his feet and he is always clean. His cage is a disaster. :lol: Waylon likes to cuddle and will fall asleep on us but Willie is more of a busy body wanting to be down exploring. Both of them are light eaters although Waylon on occasion will pig out.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Nancy, I am honestly not sure. The rescue claimed he was around 8 months and the vet papers I got said he was 6 months back in Feburary. However, he is very small and losing quills. He is not bald; his quills look full, but I have found at least 8 in his cage since I got him last night. I also noticed scratching going on, so I called the rescue this morning and asked about mites. They told me he was treated about a month ago as a precaution but he tested negative, which coincides with the vet sheet. I can't get close enough to him yet to see if he has dry skin; he completely freaks out if I try and touch him. I'm pretty stressed out just because I'm not sure what he needs and I really don't want Little Foot getting anything from him even though the rescue told me this new guy was vet checked and in good health.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Congratulations on your rescue!!


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

My T-Weed, PoPo, has always been a quill-shedder. She doesn't have mites or and fungus (she has been tested numerous times too..). She did have giardia and still seems to have small trace amounts of it, and for that I am retreating her with Fagyl. She has a great appetite and eats like it is going out of style! Other than a slightly deformed front foot, she has really come a long way here with us. She used to be alarmed at every single movement and sound, but now, she is opening herself up to Todd and I. 

I would suggest just letting your little one settle in and don't stress yourself about it. Just keep Little Foot and the new guy out of close contact with each other and things should be fine. 

Have you made an appt with your vet at home for you new addition??


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

I'm glad yours is also a quill shedder stephanie. Thats exactly what it is like too, like a dog shedding hair. He just drops quills. I am going to make a vet appointment probably in a week or so; I want him to settle in and not cause any more extreme trauma. I know he has recently been to the vet and tested and has a note of good health.

He is just absolutely terrified of being touched; its really sad. I can look at him for a little bit and talk to him but thats it. Most of the day he is hiding under his liner. he has ate a little, but I havent noticed any pooping yet. I figured I would give it a few days.

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

During the day he will be hiding because they sleep during the day. Try spending time with him in the evening. Put him in a hedgie bag or even under a blanket to lay on you. The bag or blankie offers him some security. 

Some hedgehogs do shed a few quills on an almost daily basis and also seasonal quill loss. I find when the weather gets hot they often start to loose both quills and shed some fur. Is he scratching?


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

He was scratching the first night, but I havent heard it or seen it since. I took a look at his skin a bit last night and I didn't see any flakes or anything.


----------

